# Bianchi XL EV 2



## gaucho (May 14, 2007)

I have just aquired a Bianchi XL EV2, 2002 model.
I have ride 200 miles with it and I tought it awsome. Sprints pretty fast and climb mountains like a monkey.
Reading some reaviews, I get some doubts about the frame durability. Some people have problems in only 370 days of use, and another guys have used it during years and nothing happens.
Lot of people said that the earlier frames have a high failure rate, in order to 60% in europe; but this problem was solved on the latter frames, since 2000.
As I weitgh 210 lbs, a fragile frame can be catastrofic.
My question is. Is it true that latter frames are trustfull?
Does anybody have better informations about that?


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

You should be able to search this forum for my comments on the EV2s. 

But in short, the failure rate was high with the 2000 model. Starting in 2001 the tubes were made larger and the structural foam was added in the BB area.


----------



## gaucho (May 14, 2007)

Bianchi67 said:


> You should be able to search this forum for my comments on the EV2s.
> 
> But in short, the failure rate was high with the 2000 model. Starting in 2001 the tubes were made larger and the structural foam was added in the BB area.




Thanks for the help. I´ll seach your comments.
Now I can rellax during heavy trainings.


----------

